# Sonic vs. Shadow vs. Silver vs Knuckles



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

Like the Game Sonic Rivals, who wins this?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 7, 2007)

I say Sonic, cuz he's the only one I like other than Knuckles.


----------



## Haku (Jan 7, 2007)

shadow all the way


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

Definitely Shadow.  He has much more of a killing instict than the others.  He is just as fast as Sonic and has more experience using Choas Control.  Knuckles is strong, but strength won't matter against someone like Silver or Shadow who could teleport circles around him or use tk to overwhelm him.  Sonic would be a big problem for Shadow, as they are just as fast and though less experienced and less willing he can use Chaos Control.  Silver would be a nusaince too, because of his tk.  I think Sonic and Shadow would end up taking out Silver together leaving just the two (assuming that one had previously taken out Knuckles).  It could go either way between them, but IMO Shadow would take the majority.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2007)

In Charecter? Sonic and Kuncks team up to beat silver and shadow,and then sonic pwns knuckles.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> I say Sonic, cuz he's the only one I like other than Knuckles.


It's not about who you like more, it's more like who's going to win. By the way, your not on my good side posting here so I seggest you make a decision based on which character thats stronger, not on whos' your fav or just don't post at all.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> In Charecter? Sonic and Kuncks team up to beat silver and shadow,and then sonic pwns knuckles.


Sonic and Knuckles still hate each other, plus Shadow can warp time and space with two words=Screwed Knuckles, silver can TK Sonic by himself.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

Neji said:


> Knuckles           .


Why? and I'm not leting in Hyper Emeralds or any Archie Version of Sonic or Knuckles.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2007)

In all honesty sonic would win,being the main charecter of the series and all. Sonic would chaos control Knuckles and Silver out of the fight,and being the main charecter theres no way Shadow can beat him.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> In all honesty sonic would win,being the main charecter of the series and all. Sonic would chaos control Knuckles and Silver out of the fight,and being the main charecter theres no way Shadow can beat him.


Just because Sonic's the Main Character doesn't mean anything Sonic lost to Silver and Shadow Cannon cutsence wise plus Shadow's has beaten Sonic in his own game. Shadow's never lost to Sonic at all since his debut just stalemated, Shadow has more Deadly powers like Chaos Blast and Chaos Spear, and in the new Sonic game Shadow has the power to boost him self up to gain maxium power. Plus he has guns. Curbstomp.


----------



## Neji (Jan 7, 2007)

> Just because Sonic's the Main Character doesn't mean anything Sonic lost to Silver and Shadow Cannon cutsence wise plus Shadow's has beaten Sonic in his own game. Shadow's never lost to Sonic at all since his debut just stalemated, Shadow has more Deadly powers like Chaos Blast and Chaos Spear, and in the new Sonic game Shadow has the power to boost him self up to gain maxium power. Plus he has guns. Curbstomp.


 
pwned, would you prefer pos rep or neg??


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

No way Shadow can beat Sonic?  I disagree.  First of all, Sonic would not use Chaos Control just like that unless he had to, he would rely on his speed like he always does.  I agree that he and Shadow would be able to take care of Knuckles and Silver, but Shadow can definitely beat Sonic.  Shadow is much more willing to kill and cause harm than Sonic is.  Plus, Shadow has much more ability and experience with Chaos Control.  He doesn't need an emerald anymore, where as Sonic does.  Does Sonic have an emerald, because if not this would definitely be a win for Shadow.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jan 7, 2007)

shadowrocks17 said:


> Just because Sonic's the Main Character doesn't mean anything Sonic lost to Silver and Shadow Cannon cutsence wise plus Shadow's has beaten Sonic in his own game. Shadow's never lost to Sonic at all since his debut just stalemated, Shadow has more Deadly powers like Chaos Blast and Chaos Spear, and in the new Sonic game Shadow has the power to boost him self up to gain maxium power. Plus he has guns. Curbstomp.



So why did you even make this topic since theres no way for anyone not named "Shadow" to win?


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

Neji said:


> pwned, would you prefer pos rep or neg??


Hot Anime Chick pics would be nice.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

mystictrunks said:


> So why did you even make this topic since theres no way for anyone not named "Shadow" to win?


Well there's Silver, who is a strong psyhic, he can tk hold any object or person and crush them with his mind. Shadow needed an Emerald to defeat him, beat if Silver can beat Sonic, he can beat Shadow. Oh and for feats, I'll allow Iteams from all the characters.

Besides it's just my opinion, I don't care who wins.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

They also have all chaos emeralds.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

If you allow items, then they could use the chaos emeralds to become Super Forms, then use the Master Emerald (remember, you said items from ALL the characters ) to turn the chaos emeralds into super emeralds, and transform into their Hyper forms.

Man, four Hyper forms fighting each other, now THAT would be an interesting match.





Shadow would still win.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

jasononline said:


> If you allow items, then they could use the chaos emeralds to become Super Forms, then use the Master Emerald (remember, you said items from ALL the characters ) to turn the chaos emeralds into super emeralds, and transform into their Hyper forms.
> 
> Man, four Hyper forms fighting each other, now THAT would be an interesting match.
> 
> ...


Ain't using any broken cheap piece of shit like super emerald or Master Emeralds.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd have to hand it to Shadow. He's 'bout as fast as Sonic and he has no problem with spamming chaos control all day long. That combined with his willingness to kill makes him stronger than Sonic IMO. Game Knuckles really isn't that impressive, so he'd probably be the first to get taken out. Silver though, might be a problem though there's a chance that Sonic and Shadow might team up for a little bit to eliminate him, and after he's gone it'll only be between Sonic and Shadow and I've already said why I'd consider Shadow to be a little bit stronger than Sonic. It wont be an easy victory for Shadow by any means, and there's also a good chance of Sonic being able to pull off an upset but more likely than not I see Shadow winning.

Even if Knuckles were to get the master emerald, I dont remember him pulling off any techniques with it so it'd be more of a hindrance than asnything.


----------



## shadowrocks17 (Jan 7, 2007)

Shinkirou said:


> I'd have to hand it to Shadow. He's 'bout as fast as Sonic and he has no problem with spamming chaos control all day long. That combined with his willingness to kill makes him stronger than Sonic IMO. Game Knuckles really isn't that impressive, so he'd probably be the first to get taken out. Silver though, might be a problem though there's a chance that Sonic and Shadow might team up for a little bit to eliminate him, and after he's gone it'll only be between Sonic and Shadow and I've already said why I'd consider Shadow to be a little bit stronger than Sonic. It wont be an easy victory for Shadow by any means, and there's also a good chance of Sonic being able to pull off an upset but more likely than not I see Shadow winning.
> 
> Even if Knuckles were to get the master emerald, I dont remember him pulling off any techniques with it so it'd be more of a hindrance than asnything.


Sonic's, Knuckles, and Silver has Items. Like Bounce Braclet, Shovel Claws, and Magic Hand. Silver has Esp Items that give him diferent Psychic abilitys.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 7, 2007)

Shadow not have his?


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 7, 2007)

shadowrocks17 said:


> It's not about who you like more, it's more like who's going to win. By the way, your not on my good side posting here so I seggest you make a decision based on which character thats stronger, not on whos' your fav or just don't post at all.




Good side? What the hell are you talking about? I dont even know who you are 

ANYWAY, in a fight Shadow should win cuz he's pretty cheap (chaos control and all that shit)


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 7, 2007)

It would be a toss up. Knuckles would negate all Chaos Emerald powered abilities with the Master Emerald. 

Knuckles is fast enough to keep up with Sonic in a fight and he is leagues stronger than the other fighters.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 7, 2007)

Master emeralds not included in the fight as far as I can tell.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

Apparentally he doesn't have the Master Emerald. The Master Emerald only affects the actual emeralds anyways, not the characters, so Shadow would be unaffected since he doesn't need an emerald to use his abilities.  The others wouldn't be able to use choas abilities since they have to have actual emeralds.  Doesn't matter anyways, since thread starter said no Master Emerald (which really kinda sucks for Knuckles).


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 7, 2007)

jasononline said:


> Apparentally he doesn't have the Master Emerald. The Master Emerald only affects the actual emeralds anyways, not the characters, so Shadow would be unaffected since he doesn't need an emerald to use his abilities.  The others wouldn't be able to use choas abilities since they have to have actual emeralds.  Doesn't matter anyways, since thread starter said no Master Emerald (which really kinda sucks for Knuckles).



Game Shadow Needs a Emerald


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, everybody has a set of chaos emeralds, its just nobody has a master emerald or super emeralds.

Or atleast thats what the topic creator said.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

Game Shadow does not need an emerald..  He stopped needing it in Sonic Battle, which is canon.


----------



## Shinkirou (Jan 7, 2007)

Was the game Shadow the Hedgehog canon? 'Cause I dont remember him needing one there.


----------



## Giovanni Rild (Jan 7, 2007)

Shinkirou said:


> Was the game Shadow the Hedgehog canon? 'Cause I dont remember him needing one there.



he got the first emerald before he used Chaos Control


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jan 7, 2007)

Shinkirou said:


> Was the game Shadow the Hedgehog canon? 'Cause I dont remember him needing one there.



Yeah it was canon.  It doesn't really need one in that, but it isn't stated that he no longer needs one till Sonic Battle (came out first but took place after Shadow The Hedgehog), so it is considered that he didn't stop needing one till Sonic Battle.


----------

